# Seattle Vintage Bicycle History Meeting - Saturday March 26



## RMS37 (Mar 19, 2011)

...and Old Bike Swap Meet Prefunction


*Saturday March 26th
Seattle Old Bicycle History Meeting*

*Featuring a presentation on Racycle Bicycles by Brian Doan*








*History Meeting Schedule*
We have use of the meeting room at the library from 2:30 pm until 5:30 pm. I have scheduled the meeting to begin at about 3:15 which leaves time to gather and chat before we start the talk. After the talk we will have more time to converse before we leave the library for dinner.

*3:00 to 3:15*
Meet and Greet

*3:15 to 3:30*
A brief talk about upcoming events including this year’s LeMay Concours

*3:30 to 4:30*
Our featured speaker, Brian Doan, purchased a Racycle several years ago at one of our swap meets, restored the bike over the following year and ultimately won a 1st place in category at LeMay. Along the way, Brian has gathered Racycle information and has become an expert on the make. Brian has also produced an online Blog about Racycle history, which can be viewed at:

http://www.racycle.blogspot.com/

We anticipate Brian’s presentation will last about ½ hour and be followed by a question and answer secession taking us to about 4:30

*4:30 to 5:30*
After Brian’s Racycle presentation and question and answer secession we will talk a bit about upcoming History meetings and then open the room to general bicycle questions and discussion. If anyone has literature or obscure bicycle parts they would like to bring and share we will do so during the end of the meeting.

*Here is what you need to know to get to the History Meeting.*

The event is being held between *3 and 5 pm, Saturday, March 26th* in the meeting room at the *Northgate Branch of the Seattle Public Library* at:

*10548 5th Avenue NE
Seattle WA.*

The Library is located directly across 5th Avenue from the Northgate Mall on the east side of the Mall’s parking lots. Northgate Mall itself is located just off I-5 in north Seattle.

*Driving Directions:*

(from North) Exit 173 from I-5 to Northgate Way:  
Follow signs to eastbound Northgate Way
(if you accidentally take westbound, you can go left at the light)
(from South) Exit 173 from I-5 to 1st Avenue NE: 
Go left onto 1st Ave and then right onto Northgate Way

Northgate Way east to 5th Ave NE

Right onto 5th Avenue NE (south)

Go to the first light and turn left into the library parking lot on the east side of the street.  Additional parking can found across the street in the mall lot.  







*Other Saturday Old Bike Activities for the Swap Meet Crowd*


*Saturday Morning*

Ron Summer is currently lining up activities for Saturday Morning for anyone interested in getting on the Old Bike train before the history meeting.  The itinerary is still being determined and will include visits to area collections depending on group size, timing and collector availability. Call Ron at 206-364-0922 if you would like to be part of this group.

There have been questions about squeezing a ride in on Saturday. I’ll forward that question to Gary Johnson, President of the Skid Kings riding and drinking club to see if his group would like to host a ride and I will post his answer here.

*Saturday Afternoon/Evening Event schedule:*


*History Meeting at the Northgate Library - 3:00 to 5:00*


*5:30 - Dinner*
We will regroup at a Jersey’s restaurant in Shoreline for dinner and drinks. (Jersey’s is just a few miles north of Northgate, and less than a half mile from the swap site)

*Jersey’s*
1306 N. 175th St.
206-546-4054

Directions:  I-5 north to exit 176, take a left onto 175th Street, go through the light at Meridian and up the hill.  At the crest of the hill on the right side is Jersey’s Bar and Grill, next to Grease Monkey.  

There is parking in front of, and behind, the building; as well as more maneuverable (and covered) parking in the City parking lot (there is a very short flight of stairs that lead right to Jersey’s back lot.  Weekends are free in the city lot.  Continue past Jersey’s to the light at Midvale Ave and turn right, then right into the City Hall driveway.)


*7ish – After Dinner*
We will move the group to Ron’s “Colson Clubhouse” for some hearty bike talk and more libations.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2011)

Any plans to webcast some of the event? Just a thought.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks! I appreciate that people would like to share in our meetings. At this point we are not equipped to webcast the meeting but I will look into what it would take to do so for future events. I'll also try to see if I can transcribe some of the meeting to post here after the event.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope you have a good turnout Phil! Guaranteed if I was anywhere nearby I'd be in there like a dirty shirt.


----------

